#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Doe jij dit ook voor dat je gaat slapen?

## Broederrr

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَـٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ

الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ

Geliefde broeders en zusters in de islam,

السلام عليكم

Met de Wil van Allah, zal ik hieronder een aantal zaken benoemen, die iedere moslim in acht zou moeten nemen. Dit om onze grote voorbeeld op te volgen, onze geliefde profeet Mohammed (صلى الله عليه وسلم). De punten die ik zal benoemen zijn dan ook gebaseerd op koran en de sunnah! Insh Allah, zullen we enkele of alles in ons leven implementeren. Het lijken op het eerste oog veel handelingen, maar op het moment dat we ze stap voor stap in ons leven toepassen, kunnen we, met de Wil van Allah, deze zaken allemaal gebruiken! Laat je dan ook niet misleiden door de shaytaan, laat hem niet de overhand krijgen!

*1) Reciteer Soerah Ikhlaas, Soerah al-Falaq, Soerah An-Nas op basis van de volgende hadith:*

_`Aisha (Moge Allah tevreden over haar zijn) levert over dat wanneer de boodschapper van Allah (صلى الله عليه وسلم) naar bed ging, bracht hij zijn handpalmen bij elkaar en blies erin terwijl hij, Qoel hoewallahoe ahad, Qoel a`oethoe bi Rabbil falaq en Qoel a`oetho bi Rabi an-Nas reciteerde. Vervolgens wreef hij met zijn handen over zijn lichaamsdelen waar hij bij kon, beginnend met zijn hoofd, gezicht en de voorkant van zijn lichaam. Hij deed dit drie keer. En als hij te ziek was, vroeg hij aan mij om het voor hem te doen. (Boechari en Moeslim)_

_2) Reciteer Ayat ul-Kursi, op basis van de volgende overlevering:_

_Aboe Hoerayrah (Moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn) heeft verteld in een overlevering van Boekhaarie dat de Boodschapper van Allah (صلى الله عليه وسلم) hem aanstelde als bewaker over de zakaat van Ramadan. Maar toen kwam er op een avond een man en die begon met beide handen een deel van het voedsel (wat als zakaat gegeven was) te nemen. Aboe Hoerayrah pakte hem en hij zei tegen hem dat hij hem naar de Boodschapper van Allah (صلى الله عليه وسلم) zou brengen. De man zei dat hij het nooit meer zo doen, zolang hij maar niet naar de Profeet(صلى الله عليه وسلم) gebracht zou worden en dit gebeurde tot drie keer toe. Aboe Hoerayrah verhaalde dit en voegde toe dat de dief de derde keer tegen hem zei:

Wanneer je gaat slapen, reciteer dan Ayat al-Koersie helemaal, Allah zal een waker over jou aanstellen en shaytan zal jou tot de ochtend niet naderen.

Daarop zei de Profeet (صلى الله عليه وسلم):

Hij vertelde jou de waarheid, ondanks dat hij van nature een leugenaar is, hij (de dief) was de shaytan.

Uit deze overlevering valt op te maken dat Ayat al Kursi een bescherming is. Door het te reciteren in de avond zijn we de hele nacht beschermd tegen shaytan en door het in de ochtend te reciteren zullen we de hele dag beschermd zijn tegen shaytan._

_3) Reciteer de laatste 2 verzen van Surah al-Baqarah:_

_De boodschapper van Allah (صلى الله عليه وسلم) heeft gezegd:

Degene die in de loop van de nacht de twee laatste verzen van Surah al-Baqarah reciteert, zij zullen voldoende zijn voor hem (Overgeleverd door Boechari & Moeslim)_ 

*4. Reciteer Soerah al-Moelk iedere avond!*

Het is overgeleverd door Aboe Hoerayrah dat de Profeet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) heeft gezegd: 

Een hoofdstuk uit de Koran dat dertig verzen bevat, zal bemiddelen voor een man zodat hij vergeven zal worden. Het is Soerat Tabaarak aladhie bi Yadihil-moelk (Soerat al-moelk).

(Hasan verklaard door at-Tirmidhi, Sahieh verklaard door Ibn Taymiyah en al-Albaani)

Het is overgeleverd dat 'Abdoellaah ibn Mas'oed heeft gezegd: 

Allah zal degene die Tabaarak Aladhie bi Yadihil-moelk elke avond reciteert beschermen tegen de kwellingen van het graf. Ten tijde van de Boodschapper van Allah (صلى الله عليه وسلم) noemden wij deze Soerat al-Maanicah (hetgeen dat beschermt). Je doet er heel goed aan deze Soerah uit het Boek van Allah elke avond te reciteren.

(an-Nasaaie, Hasan verklaard door al-Albaani)

_5) Memoriseer de volgende smeekbeden en gebruiken ze elke nacht voor je gaat slapen!_

O Allah, U heeft mijn ziel geschapen en U neemt haar terug. U heeft de macht over haar dood en over haar leven. Als U haar levend houdt, bescherm haar en als U haar doodt, vergeef haar. O Allah, ik vraag U (om een goede) gezondheid.

Dua in het Arabisch

اللّهُـمَّ إِنَّـكَ خَلَـقْتَ نَفْسـي وَأَنْـتَ تَوَفّـاهـا لَكَ ممَـاتـها وَمَحْـياها إِنْ أَحْيَيْـتَها فاحْفَظْـها وَإِنْ أَمَتَّـها فَاغْفِـرْ لَـها اللّهُـمَّ إِنَّـي أَسْـأَلُـكَ العـافِـيَة

Uitspraak van de dua

Allahoemma innaka galaqta nafsie wa anta tawaffaahaa, laka mamaatoehaa wamahyaahaa, in ahyaytahaa faahfazhaa, wa in amattahaa faaghfir laha. Allaahoemma innie as-aloeka l-3aafiyah.

______________________________________________


In Uw naam, O Allah, sterf ik en leef ik.

بِاسْـمِكَ اللّهُـمَّ أَمـوتُ وَأَحْـيَا

Biesmieka Allaahoemma amoetoe wa ahya.

_6. Het gedenken van Allah (Dhikr)_

De boodschapper van Allah (صلى الله عليه وسلم) zei:

Zal ik jullie een goede zaak aanwijzen die beter voor jullie is dan een bediende, als jullie naar jullie slaapplaats wend zeg dan: Geprezen is Allah (33 keer reciteren in het Arabisch), alle lof behoort aan Allah (33 keer in het Arabisch), Allah is de grootste (34 keer in het Arabisch).

(سُبْـحانَ الله (ثلاثاً وثلاثين) , الحمدُ لله (ثلاثاً وثلاثين) ,اللهُ أكْـبر (أربعاً وثلاثين)

Soebhaana llaah, wal-hamdoe liellaah, wa llaahoe Akbar.

_7. Het verrichten van de wassing!_

Al-Baraa ibn 'Aazib (Moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn) heeft overgeleverd dat de De Boodschapper van Allaah (صلى الله عليه وسلم) zei tegen mij: 

'Wanneer je naar bed gaat, *verricht dan je wudu* zoals je voor het gebed doet, ga dan op je rechterkant liggen en smeek: 

اللّهُـمَّ أَسْـلَمْتُ نَفْـسي إِلَـيْكَ، وَفَوَّضْـتُ أَمْـري إِلَـيْكَ، وَوَجَّـهْتُ وَجْـهي إِلَـيْكَ، وَأَلْـجَـاْتُ ظَهـري إِلَـيْكَ، رَغْبَـةً وَرَهْـبَةً إِلَـيْكَ، لا مَلْجَـأَ وَلا مَنْـجـا مِنْـكَ إِلاّ إِلَـيْكَ، آمَنْـتُ بِكِتـابِكَ الّـذي أَنْزَلْـتَ وَبِنَبِـيِّـكَ الّـذي أَرْسَلْـت.

Alluhumma aslamtu nafsi ilayk, wa fawwatu amri ilayk, wa wajjahtu wadjhi ilayk, wa aldja-tu dhahri ilayk, raghbatan wa rahbatan ilayk, li maldja-a wa li mandji minka illi ilayk, Amantu bi kitabik alladhi anzalt, wa nabiyyik alladhi arsalt 

O Allaah, ik geef mijn ziel aan U over, en wend mijn rug tot U, verlangend naar U en U vrezend. Er is geen toevluchtsoord of schuilplaats tegen U dan bij U. Ik geloof in Uw boek dat U heeft geopenbaard en in Uw Profeet die U heeft gezonden

Als je dan sterft, sterf je als gelovige. Laat deze woorden de laatste zijn die je 's avonds zegt.'
(Bukhari en Muslim)

__________________

Allah oe a'lam 

Wasalaam wa'laikom

----------


## Broederrr

[SIZE=3][center]Voor de uitspraak van de Hoofdstukken in de bovengenoemde bericht, zie de volgende video's:

*Soerah Ikhlaas:*




*Soerah al-Falaq:*




*Soerah an-Nas:

*

----------


## Broederrr

*Ayat ul-Kursi:*




*Laatste 2 verzen van soerah al baqarah*




*Soerah al-Moelk:

*

[/center][/SIZE]

----------


## Broederrr

bismi Allah

----------


## Broederrr

al hamdoelilah

----------


## Broederrr

Bismi'Allaah

----------


## Qameer

DjazaakAllaahoe ghayran
AlhamdouliLlaah sinds een paar maanden doe ik bovenstaande nu ook
Eigenlijk gewoon nooit beseft hoe belangrijk het wel niet is, net zoals de adhkaar van de ochtend en de avond

----------


## Broederrr

ameen, wa iyaaki.

Ik kan 2 topics openen met avond en ochtend athkaar mocht er vraag naar zijn..

----------


## Qameer

> ameen, wa iyaaki.
> 
> Ik kan 2 topics openen met avond en ochtend athkaar mocht er vraag naar zijn..


Salaam aleykoum

MaashaaAllaah... Voor mij hoeft het niet want ken ze maar voor anderen kan het wel nuttig zijn inshaaAllaah. Die adhkaar is zo belangrijk want wie ze niet doet is tegen nix beschermt van het kwade van de mens en djinn
1 topic zou wel genoeg zijn want deze van de ochtend zijn hetzelfde als die van de avond...

----------


## Broederrr

Ik zal er eens naar kijken, in-sha'Allaah

----------


## Ramadan2012

Djazaak Allah ou gairan!

----------

